# Dylan



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

June, sending you and Dylan much strength and healing thoughts this morning.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

June, sending postive healing thoughts and prayers to you and Dylan.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying Dylan will be ok.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bob Dylan*

JUNE

You and Dylan will have all my thoughts and prayers!!!

Do you think it could be an inner ear problem or a mini stroke?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll be keeping Dylan in my thoughts and prayers. Good luck at the vet. I'll be watching for an update.:crossfing


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Keeping Dylan in my prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers sent for Dylan and you. Hoping for a positive update :crossfing


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We are home from the vets, we were there all morning. 
They did CBC
Chem Screen
Digital X-ray
BP
Heartworm/Lyme 4dx test
Heart worm 4dx was neg.
Telemed Consult to a cardiologist

We are waiting to hear from the cardiologist, my vet thinks he has Pulmonary hypertension, if they all agree he will be put on meds.
We have to just wait we might hear today if not tomorrow.

Thank You for your thoughts and prayers, he was shaking so much I feel so sorry for him.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

I hope it's nothing serious. Keeping Dylan in my thoughts.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm keeping Dylan in my thoughts and prayers. How scary this must be for you. Please give him a nice ear rub for me.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hoping he will get a good response to the meds and be feeling better.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad he is home with you, sounds like the vet was thorough. Hope you get the rest of the results back soon!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, just now seeing this. Hoping he is okay!! Will hold you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Keeping you and Dylan in my prayers....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Praying Dylan did o.k. at the vet.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

June, just seeing this.. hope meds will take care of it. Poor boy!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

All positive thoughts coming your way that whatever is wrong with your boy, it's easily treatable! The seniors sure do know how to worry their folks:-(


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So glad Dylan is home with you and praying for good test results.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now reading this and I'm sorry that you and Dylan are going through this! We'll keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm just seeing this too. Prayers coming strong from our house that it's something easily treatable.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

All his test came back in the normal range which means we have to have an ultrasound done. He is so weak and threw up his dinner I almost know what will happen in the next couple of days. 
Keep us in your prayers tonight, it is so hard to see him just laying around and listless. Dylan always had so much energy it is hard for us to see him this way.
June


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just seeing this. You and Dylan will be in our thoughts in the coming days. Stay strong.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Dylan, prayers for you and your Mom.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you & Dylan


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this  I hope it's not what you're thinking....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So sorry he is still not feeling well and the blood work was no help in a diagnosis  More prayers sent for your Dylan boy. Try to stay positive, scary stuff I know.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh June, sending prayers for you and Dylan. That is so scary and stressful! How soon does he have the ultrasound?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thinking of you and Dylan today.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm keeping you and Dylan in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and Dylan, I am so sorry you are going through this. Hope all works out.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh no Im so sorry about Dylan


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Keeping you in our thoughts. Praying and keeping the faith during this tough time of uncertainty.
Godspeed


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Keeping you and Dylan in my thoughts...


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Just saw this thread. I hope Dylan is better. Any news from the ultrasound?
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

June, when is Dylan's ultrasound? I'm thinking about and praying for both of you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Praying for Dylan and you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Continueing to keep you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh June I am so sorry I am just seeing this. Please know that you and Dylan are in our thoughts and prayers. If there is anything I can do please let me know. Hugs


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hugs for Dylan. I hope things go well with the ultrasound.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Dropping by to check on Dylan and you .....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dylan had his ultrasound yesterday at the University of Penn.
It revealed diffuse/generalized mottling of the spleen with some nodules, though the size, shape, and blood flow to the organ was normal. The Dr. said this could be a normal age-related change or could indicate an infiltrative process.
They also did a neurologic examination because Dylan was leaning to the right with deficits in all four limbs, worse on the right. They were concerned about a centrally located lesion, or a disease in the brain. An MRI would be needed to further identify any intracranial disease or inner ear disease.

MRI would cost about 2500.00 and could not be done that day, he would have to be fasting.
At this point he is being treated for an inner ear infection with Meclizine (anti-motion sickness medication) and Clindamycin 300mg for two weeks. I hope and pray that is his problem.
They also did bloodwork submitted for thyroid and coagulation.
Dylan is eating and drinking normally. He was so exhausted last night as was Mom, we were there for 6 hours and the trip from Cape May took almost 2 hours to get there.
Of course it was St. Patrick's Day and the city was hopping!!!
The hospital was from the beginning to end Excellent.

Thank You So Very Much for all the prayers and well wishes, we need them.

June


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope the treatment is all Dylan needs and he gets to feeling better quickly.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*June*

June

I will be praying really hard for Dylan and you. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers being sent for your boy. It does sound like Vestibular Syndrome to me too, which should clear up. Just went through this with my 17 year old cat, it took 3 weeks, but he is totally back to normal. Not even a head tilt.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Good thoughts and prayers being sent for your boy. It does sound like Vestibular Syndrome to me too, which should clear up. Just went through this with my 17 year old cat, it took 3 weeks, but he is totally back to normal. Not even a head tilt.


Copper had VS last year too and recovered quickly and well. He also had a stroke and recovered from that although it took longer. both issues caused a head tilt and loss of balance.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just checking in to see if there's an update???


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Checking in to see how Dylan is doing today. Hope he is feeling better. Keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers. Give Dylan a big hug and kiss from us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

June,

Sending good wishes and many prayers to you and Dylan. May god watch over you both.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You and Dylan are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope he is showing some signs of improvement.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all my Dear GRF Friends, You don't know how much you are helping me.
There is no change today but that is OK he isn't getting worse.

We got a harness for Lennon but it has been a lifesaver for Dylan. (I think it was Ranger's Mom that posted about it, if so THANK YOU) The handle helps us lift him and as you can see he still can do his business......... Our vet and the ones at Penn said every dog should have a handle like Dylans.

Please keep my sweet Dylan in your prayers, they are working I just know it!

June


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What a handsome boy!  More prayers that Dylan recovers soon :crossfing So glad things have not gotten worse, try and stay positive!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

This is the first time I've seen this. You have lots of thoughts and prayers coming your way from my house. I hope Dylan continues to eat and improve for you!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Dylan is so handsome. Glad you are seeing some improvement.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

not getting worse is a good sign....now I pray he turns the corner and starts getting better!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

June so glad to hear Dylan is not any worse. We will continue to keep you both in our prayers. I love his picture!! He is such a handsome boy. Give Dylan a big hug and kiss from us!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm glad Dylan is doing alright! Do you know the name of the harness you have for him?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rainheart said:


> I'm glad Dylan is doing alright! Do you know the name of the harness you have for him?


Thank You for your good thoughts!


It is a Web Master Harness, it is a size medium and works well with my youngest and oldest (Dylan). I ordered it from SitStay.com
It is the best harness we have purchased and easy to use.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

will continue to send thoughts and prayers that Dylan starts improving!! We purchased a help me up harness for Di that is similar to yours. It has been wonderful and has helped the therapist for her hydrotherapy guide her in the water and helps me to get her in and out of the car. As Max gets older, we will probably get one for him as well.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so thinking about and pulling for Dylan. Please give him a hug and kiss from me.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart. Sending healing kisses and a big ROO ROO from Cocasse.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Bless his little heart. Sending healing kisses and a big ROO ROO from Cocasse.


 
I love Cocasse, Thank You Mr. C. (HUGS)


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

BLESS HISHEART, HE IS IN MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS. I HOPE IT TURNS OUT TO BE A DEEP INNER EAR INFECTION LIKE MY KAYCEE HAD THAT TIME. SHE WOULD STAFGGER AND FALL, HAD TROUBLE GETTING UP, COULDN'T WALK STRAIGHT AND WOULD FALL OVER FORWARDS. tWO DAYS ON MEDS AND SHE WAS HER OLD SELF. HOEPFULLY IT WILL BE SAME WITH YOUR MOST HANDSOME BOY.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sending lots of prayers for sweet Dylan, hoping everything clears up very soon. Did they do a hematocrit check and is that normal? 

Our Barkley had a couple of incidents of the leaning and head tilting, but his turned out to be spondylitis and cleared up with rest and medications.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Did they do a hematocrit check and is that normal? 

Dylan had blood work at our vets and it all was normal and he also had more at the University of Penn all normal. We are waiting for his thyroid test to come back.

Thank You for thinking of Dylan, he is our oldest and we love him dearly.

June


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hugs for you and Dylan. I hope he is doing better soon and it is nothing serious.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Stopping by to check on Dylan. Hope he is feeling better. Give him a big hug from us.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope your darling is doing better.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*June*

June

I pray for Dylan and you every night!!

Thanks for the picture of Dylan and the harness and I have to keep it in mind in case I ever need one.

I am posting the pic of Dylan and his harness here, in case someone misses it on the previous page.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-physiology-breed-standard/94462-dylan-6.html


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a precious picture of Dylan :heartbeat

If the bloodwork came back normal ... here's hoping there's something simple going on that's easy to fix. We love it when that happens.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

June - Thinking of you and Dylan. Hoping your handsome boy is having a good day. Give him a big hug from us!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just stopped by to say that I hope that Dylan is feeling better and they are able to pinpoint the problem and treat it. Hope you both have a good day tomorrow! Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending hugs and prayers for handsome Dylan.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how's Dylan doing???


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, how is Dylan doing?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope Dylan has a good day today. 
He's such a handsome boy. Hopefully he'll turn a corner and his back end will start to feel better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Praying for Dylan and you, June.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers. I will be calling my vet today to get more of his medication. He seen (very slowly) to be turning the corner. He is still eating drinking and even taking small walks without falling over. SIGH>>>>>

Yesterday was his GOTCHA DAY, we picked the best from the whole litter. Actually he was the first I picked up and just couldn't put him down that was 13 years ago. I Love him so much, he started our Love for Golden Retrievers.

Hugs all your precious pets from me............

June


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Bob Dylan said:


> Actually he was the first I picked up and just couldn't put him down that was 13 years ago. I Love him so much, he started our Love for Golden Retrievers.


That sounds familiar  

Glad to hear he's turning a corner, even if a little slowly Do you have any idea yet what's wrong? I hope he continues to improve, I know how precious your time with him is.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bob Dylan said:


> Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers. I will be calling my vet today to get more of his medication. He seen (very slowly) to be turning the corner. He is still eating drinking and even taking small walks without falling over. SIGH>>>>>
> 
> Yesterday was his GOTCHA DAY, we picked the best from the whole litter. Actually he was the first I picked up and just couldn't put him down that was 13 years ago. I Love him so much, he started our Love for Golden Retrievers.
> 
> ...


I hope and pray Dylan continues to improve. Happy Gotcha day Dylan - you really were the best in the whole litter.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*June*

June:

So glad to hear that Dylan is eating, drinking and walking some, too! At the age of 13, I think that is wonderful.

Please keep us posted and Happy Gotcha Day, yesterday, Dylan!!

You are a beautiful boy and your MOM ADORES YOU!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad to read Dylan seems to be turning the corner for the better! Happy gotcha day too


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy belated Gotcha Day! At 13 I think we should celebrate Gotcha Weeks! I'm glad he's turning the corner. Continued good thoughts for Dylan coming from Dallas.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree, we should celebrate Dylan's Gotcha Week!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

happy belated gotcha day! I hope Dylan continues to show improvement. At that age they improve slowly, it's so hard for us to be patient with the patient, but as long as Dylan is heading the right way it's cause for celebration!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> happy belated gotcha day! I hope Dylan continues to show improvement. At that age they improve slowly, it's so hard for us to be patient with the patient, but as long as Dylan is heading the right way it's cause for celebration!


 
I do celebrate every day with Dylan, some days are harder but that is true for all of us.

June


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

More smooches for Dylan and for sure you picked the best one!


----------

